# Dad reaches a goal !!!



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update: Dad reaches a goal !!!*

Well guys as many of you again know this old dad is trying to keep up with the my kids in the terrain park.
This season I have spent a ton of time teaching and riding with my daughter. Her 1st full season and we've mainly stayed to the green groomers. Father-daughter time but no me time....I'm good with it but sad at the same time.

Well today we had a whole park session her and I. 
My goals: 
3's
street style rails
boardslides
just more park in general
1/4 wall

I know for many of you this isn't much but it is the Grand Canyon of a gap for me. I think I had more of a mental block than anything but today I landed and rode this rail nearly all day



















Again not huge, but as many of you have taught me. Start small and work up. 
I "manned up", lined up my board, good speed, small olly and just locked on perfect !!!! The sound of the board as if left the ground, to the board hitting the rail at that slight angle, then me feeling it flatten out and riding down was exhilarating. Yes it's small, that doesn't change my euphoric high of nailing it. 

I played on this for a few hours and landed cleanly every time. I slide off a couple of time just a tad early but nothing major. 

Just thought I'd share my joy. I tried doing a GoPro vid but the angle of the camera on my helmet didn't show much. 
In addition I hate the GoPro Studio & Windows Movie Maker, plz recommend some free software if you can.

A very happy dad


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

:thumbsup: If your outside the park riding is good, then transitioning to these (at least 50/50) isn't bad stay centered, and like you said speed is your friend! Now for some real fun start working on that C box beside you! I love those things, and S rails.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Awesome story. Just wait in a few years you're going to have to listen to your daughter's crap because she had to wait for the old man at the bottom of a run.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

a4h Saint said:


> :thumbsup: If your outside the park riding is good, then transitioning to these (at least 50/50) isn't bad stay centered, and like you said speed is your friend! Now for some real fun start working on that C box beside you! I love those things, and S rails.


I had intentions of trying that today but I was so stoked on my rail accomplishment I kept with that. 

Were riding tomorrow so hopefully some videos of me actually riding and I am gonna try that "C" box. 
I am only doing 50/50's as of now, baby steps. :thumbsup:

Koi that has not happened yet even with the boys. Yes they beat me down but by the time they un-strap, poof, there is the old man, me hahhahha


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Now for some real fun start working on that C box beside you! I love those things, and S rails.


i think i would have hit the C box before the rail lol! I guess i just like boxes better. :dunno:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*1/4 wall totally forgot*

I forgot about the 1/4 wall I was riding as well. I managed to do some very good and/or simple up - fakie down (sorry don't know the terminology)
It is a wooden wall I'm guessing 15 feet from ground to coping. 
I made it usually 1/2 way up sometimes 3/4 up. I haven't had the skill or get rid of the mental block to try to reach the coping for a stall??? again terms...

I had issues with not staying flat based and I would know it immediately! As soon as I go the GoPro I got worse with using my edge or being heavy on toe side. I had to really concentrate on staying flat based. 
Wanted to try a hand plant but it is a pretty narrow feature, Im still progressing slowly on this feature and not sure how good a feature this is for a hand plant.

Question: when doing this where should I be looking? When I stall towards the top to ride back down fakie. Do I look at my tail, the transition, or more down slope (if that makes sense)

I will work more on this as well today. Small rewards keep me going :yahoo:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Nice man. It's got to be one of the best feelings in the world when you conquer a jump or rail that's been scaring you in the past.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jed said:


> Nice man. It's got to be one of the best feelings in the world when you conquer a jump or rail that's been scaring you in the past.


my daughter was a little mad when I hiked back up to snap those pics. She is still new and doesn't know how hard I've been working up to this.

Jed you and Nev have been a great help !!! whether you know it or not, now you do, your vids have helped many of us to progress. I know for me it has been huge, since I was never a skateboarder and I started at a late age in life. I know my limitations and am happy to add or stay where I am. Progression is always my goal, but weighing the reward is reality. 

Hope to post some vids or more pics to share with everyone


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

slyder said:


> my daughter was a little mad when I hiked back up to snap those pics. She is still new and doesn't know how hard I've been working up to this.
> 
> Jed you and Nev have been a great help !!! whether you know it or not, now you do, your vids have helped many of us to progress. I know for me it has been huge, since I was never a skateboarder and I started at a late age in life. I know my limitations and am happy to add or stay where I am. Progression is always my goal, but weighing the reward is reality.
> 
> Hope to post some vids or more pics to share with everyone


That's great, happy to hear the videos are helping  Got a lot more planned this season.

By the way, I'd look at using a free trial of Cyberlink Powerdirector or Sony Movie Studio if you want better editing software. They're one step up from the free software you're using now at the $100 pricepoint, but you'll get a good 30 days or so of free use from just doing the free trial.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

From an old fart who doesn't ever see himself in "the park," (...WAY too chicken!!  ) I just wanted to say,... Congrat's on reaching your goal!!!!!! :thumbsup: :yahoo:

Daddy/Daughter Park Rats sounds like an awesome combo!!! (_....if nothing else, you will be there to keep an eye on all the baggy pantz, XXXXL Hoddie wearin', pierced lips n tongue board ratz when your daughter eventually starts noticing the Boyz on the hill!_)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> From an old fart who doesn't ever see himself in "the park," (...WAY too chicken!!  ) I just wanted to say,... Congrat's on reaching your goal!!!!!! :thumbsup: :yahoo:
> 
> Daddy/Daughter Park Rats sounds like an awesome combo!!! (_....if nothing else, you will be there to keep an eye on all the baggy pantz, XXXXL Hoddie wearin', pierced lips n tongue board ratz when your daughter eventually starts noticing the Boyz on the hill!_)


Chomps I'm there :dizzy: She is one of 3 girls in her school ski/snowboard club and the only boarder. She is just starting her park adventure on simple rollers and boxes now. 

I saw her riding with a bunch of the park rats from school. I made it a point to make sure they saw me doing the 15' jumps :eusa_clap:
Then when they were in the lodge I just happened to stop in for a hot cocoa break







. I had to text the wife, it was the point I'm not ready for as you referenced


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahhh! My sympathies sir! I guess I was under the impression that your daughter was young enough that "boys" were still "Yucky!"  :dunno:

...well, _now_ you can "_Accidentally_" Jib one of 'em! :laugh: :yahoo: Let 'em know boxes and rails aren't the only thing Dear 'Ol Dad can grind!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya shes 14 and my boys are 16 & 17

Here is a little video of her on the small setups to the features and me just NAILING this little rail :yahoo:






Im working with her to use her knees more and keep not open her shoulders. The 2nd jump was better, like me, small steps


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome!! She looks better & more confident on that jump than I would! I wish we had some of those little baby jumps around here. I just might be willing to "sack up" some and try going off a few of those to try and get over _my_ fear of air!  (_...of course I think I'd want it a little further away from the rail! With my luck I'd fail n crash right into the damned thing!_) 


...nice job nailing the rail btw! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey man is this at alpine


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I have kids I'm going to make sure they're at the mountain every weekend! I tried taking my video game addicted nephew, he whined the entire time and I had to leave early to take him home. 
My sister and brother in law turned the kid into a softie, wish I didn't travel for work so much when he was growing up!

Repetition is key, just keep hitting that rail and slowly start to try new things on it then take your talents to a bigger feature. I never really started getting good at the park until I started hitting the feature, unstrapping and walking back up and hitting it again. I'd just do it over and over until I was happy with the results.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

that's awesome slyder! that's how I felt after riding those trees and actually hitting the baby jump line two weeks ago!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

We'll done Slyder!! Black diamonds don't scare me but rails and 3' jumps do......


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ryguy15 said:


> Hey man is this at alpine


Ry yes it is. I got another park session in today with a fellow forum member.

I'll post some vids later tonight


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

slyder said:


> Ry yes it is. I got another park session in today with a fellow forum member.
> 
> I'll post some vids later tonight


 awesome I ride alpine often what board do you have? Maybe I have seen you?:dunno: 

Anyways that rail is good and I learned side gaps on it so good choice.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Blue jacket black helmet Arbor with Flows and one of the very few dads in the park so you can't miss me 

We are going again next Saturday for a park sesh if you want to join us. Always great riding with other guys. Usually with my daughter light green jacket and powder blue Capita with bright pink Burton bindings.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

slyder said:


> Chomps I'm there :dizzy: She is one of 3 girls in her school ski/snowboard club and the only boarder. She is just starting her park adventure on simple rollers and boxes now.
> 
> I saw her riding with a bunch of the park rats from school. I made it a point to make sure they saw me doing the 15' jumps :eusa_clap:
> Then when they were in the lodge I just happened to stop in for a hot cocoa break
> ...


Slyder...wait til your daughter figures out that boys have toys...congrats on the rails...I'm with chomps...scares the shit out of me...never done one myself


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Congrats! I have been trying to progress in the park this year as well. I ain't got issues hitting the jumps or dropping off steeps but rails are killing me. Our flat boxes are all gap to box and this still scares me so I tried to 50/50 my first like square rail last week that looked mellow and hooked my edge and rode the entire thing out on my kneecaps until I slid off and caught my ribcage with it so the stoke decreased there... did manage to hit a like A-frame box after that but my nerves were shot. Gonna try again tomorrow!


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome man, congrats! 

As an older rider (no kids) I am also trying to step up my game and spend more time in the park this year. I completely get you on weighing the risk/reward thing. So far I've been mostly focusing on boxes. 50/50 on most of them, a few in the "beginner" park still intimidate me. I've also been working on board slides on a few of the boxes. I took a nasty spill a couple weeks ago doing a board slide and have been pretty hesitant to get back up on that horse since!

I'd kill to meet another older adult who spends time in the park learning. I'm surrounded all day by kids who apparently have rubber for bones and no fear of anything. Haha!

MeanJoe


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yep. For us oldsters, it's about progression -- safe, reasonable progression. Mountains don't seem to realize that, and they'll put out one little ride-on rail then the next step is a 4-ft gap to kinked downrail or something equally stupid. Of course they're building for the 99% of their market which is the rubber-boned rug-rats.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats. I'm getting into the "oldie" zone and jam just starting to learn to hit small jumps. I wish I was brave enough to try rails but I like the idea of having all my teeth in my mouth at the moment. Keep it up! Look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------



## srtlt (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats!
I've been wondering if I am the only older guy dumb enough to try to learn park in my 40s. Just like you MeanJoe - I would kill to find another older adult who is learning park.
I have a 17 year old son and a 14 year old daughter - daughter isn't interested in the park, my son and his friends try to help me, but their courage meters are off the charts! I can keep up with them on the mountain, but when we do some park runs, I am done after a couple of hard crashes. Slow progression really is the key I think. But, then again, a day with the teens every couple weeks or so doesn't hurt either...ok it hurts a LOT...but it helps a lot too....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Well congrates to all the older guys and especially Slyder in hitting a milestone. 

Today I hit a couple of boxes, moguls and jumps. Big accomplishment today was doing moguls and hitting jumps on the moguls with some ninety degree turns. Seemed today I was locked it was like playing chess I was thinking three moves ahead wow I'm stoked.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*update: video*

OK honest I was doing much better when the camera was in the car :dunno:

tried some new stuff in the vid. Didn't get lined up properly and as everyone says, bail before it gets worse, don't try to say it. So as stated earlier, having a blast in the park. May not be the prettiest but I am progressing and will get there. 

Tips are welcome, plz just don't bash or critique the edit. One of my 1st ones and didn't try anything fancy just tried to make it less boring....


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice job! At least you have the balls to try it. I just stick to groomers all day.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

That is so awesome! I'd like ride around with you if you were my dad... how many kids can say their dads hit rails?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, if you were really doing better before the camera came out? Based on what you put in the edit? I'd say you were doing pretty damned well. You looked like a park noob in this vid, but not a clumsy, bad or awful park noob! :thumbsup: 

Looks to me like you have a good start to progress from. I wish I had your ability n balls! :bowdown:

Git 'r' Done!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicely done Slyder!

I wouldnt really categorize myself as old, but at almost 28, I definitely think alot more about the repurcussions of an injury than i used to..so long story short, im fine with jumps (thought nothing too big), flat boxes and even rainbow boxes, but handrails or anything thinner than my board makes me so fucking nervous. I generally overthink the feature and then end of passing on it.. i used to have alot more balls for this but breaking my collarbone twice in one year kinda took some of that gusto away..


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work, Slyder! :eusa_clap:

East§ide, I feel you, kinda in your shoes right now, at 34 my multiple snowboarding injuries have really set me back a lot. Now I'm stepping up slowly and rebuilding some confidence and technique and damn it's so hard to fight the brakes my own mind tries to set on me!:blowup:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I love this thread. Keep us updated. I don't have balls for those rails so props to you.

It's awesome reaching goals and feeling the progression.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Right on dude, I thought I was getting too old at 38 to hit rails anymore. Maybe when my 3 year old is old enough to hit the park I might have an interest to show off on some rails...Probably not tho.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well my daughter had a small set back today. She went in hot on a big roller and ended up kartwheeling onto her shoulder. 

RyGuy thanks for helping block traffic till ski patrol showed up. Wasn't how I wanted to meet you, but you found me. Kinda funny, hey arent' you Slyder. Love it :eusa_clap:

She didn't break anything but shaken up and quite sore. Will see later if a trip to the ER is warranted 
I"ll update as I know more


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

No problem with helping block the jump. Glad nothing is broken. Hopefully she heals up quick. Yeah that's was funny meeting you. To bad we didn't get to ride together. Again Good luck to your daughter and hope everything goes well


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, slyder. Putting out karma vibes for your daughter. Sucks to get an injury, even if it's just the annoying miss-a-week kind.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Holly Shit !!!*

Well she must have slammed incredibly hard or tried to catch her fall. Her season is done. So sad and angry at myself Not sure if I pushed her to hard. If I should have been closer telling her to take it more easy or just something that happens


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

That stuff happens all the time nothing you can do about that. My bro slipped on some ice and broke his wrist and elbow at the same time and we were just cruising around.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Perhaps a stupid question...is it broken or dislocated?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Broke


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah you can see part of the bone under the shoulder.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I was looking at the collar bone and not the arm. It's pretty obvious now. Sorry to hear that Slyder. I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ouch! 

Hopefully it doesn't leave her jaded about riding, sucks the whole season is over for her though. Must of slammed pretty hard or landed awkward as hell to do that!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

oh man that sucks! I'm really sorry that happened!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear man. I wish her a speedy recovery. It was great reading about all of your progress together...can't wait to hear about her getting back in the park with you. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Still sucks to see your kid hurt.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> Sorry to hear man. I wish her a speedy recovery. It was great reading about all of your progress together...can't wait to hear about her getting back in the park with you. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Still sucks to see your kid hurt.


Damn, know that had to hurt! So close to the joint, is she gonna need surgery? Hopefully next year once she heals up she will still wanna hit it hard. Positive vibes out to your daughter on recovery.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh man so sorry. Physical therapy after she heals is gonna be key. Must've been a pretty forceful landing. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Slyder,.. Make sure you let her know she's got a bunch of people here pulling for her speedy recovery! (_...that is if she wouldn't be all mad at dad for telling everyone!_) 










...of course you haven't helped _me_ to overcome "my" fear of air one little bit, thank you very much!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

vibes for a speedy full recovery


----------



## srtlt (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh crap!!
This thread started about older guys learning the park and ends with a young person getting snapped?!?! Sorry Slyder - that really sucks. My confidence was really boosted from this thread....now I'm not so sure...
I wish her a speedy recovery.
What are her thoughts about returning to the park next year?
Are you going to keep at it for the rest of the season?
Damn. This is devastating. 
Prayers your way.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

srtlt said:


> Oh crap!!
> This thread started about older guys learning the park and ends with a young person getting snapped?!?! Sorry Slyder - that really sucks. My confidence was really boosted from this thread....now I'm not so sure...
> I wish her a speedy recovery.
> What are her thoughts about returning to the park next year?
> ...


Yeah this thread is a little all over the place. It is an accurate document of my park though including the bad.

I haven't brought up the subject of continuing park next year. I'm sure in her condition the answer would be no. Come next season I'm sure it will be yes. As you can see from some of my vids in other threads, she/I were having a blast and those memories will return.

I will continue my park riding. I have a buddy that we started riding together more with. We are close in ability and push each other. He is also a forum member, we met last season. Plus my older boys will occasionally ride with me. 17 & 16 they'd rather be with their friends and that is fine. 

I was supposed to go today but stuff came up and I'm gonna stay home help take care of daughter, house, cleaning, what not.....

I will post more Slyder hitting park feature videos


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Ouch. That's not the way you want to end your season. Pretty good break too, must've hurt. Ah well, give her a get well from us.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Back to Dad update....*

Well my 16 yr old wanted to ride for a few hours. I was excited to go with him. Just him and I haven't riden in a while. 

*gun shy, is only how I can explain today!!!!* My energy level and ambition just weren't there today. This funk will pass in time, and is based on yesterdays happenings. 

BUT, I did manage to ride a little park. I was hitting a corrugated pipe, just 50/50'ing. I was getting comfortable and even did a very small tail press. Remember last yr I face planted on a corrugated pipe so I usually stay away from them. 

I was working on my handplants as well. That wasn't happening either. 2 things: looking back planting my hand with the squirt of the board, and the placement of the feature.
I wasn't commiting and it was more like a falling down hand on the ground 180. The feature was the side of a bonk so I had to come in at a 90* angle and I was usually on my toe edge because of this. So a little blame everywhere on this one.

** the best one ** boardsliding the C-box. I lined up several times and bailed several times. Once I did a very slow 50/50 and slid off 3/4 of the way of the feature. I manned up and built up some speed only to throw a last minute speed check in there and hopped on for a board slide. I made it 1/3 of the way before I slid off the inside of the feature.
My last effort was probably my best. I did hop on nicely and carried some speed still way to slow but I was able to ride, not the whole thing but nearly to the end. 

A small victory today. When your not feeling it, I know and many have said don't force it. I'm hoping as the week goes, next weekend either with my boys or one of my buddies I will have a video of me making this. 
So stayed tuned. Some very small victories today, but as the funk cloud dissipates hoping to get back in the groove. 

So the dad in the park thread is back on track.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Very cool! Glad you were able to get back out there. Can't wait to see how next week turns out. :thumbsup:


----------



## srtlt (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking forward to the video of the C-Box. We have a couple at our park - they look tricky as hell!


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope your daughter gets well soon, man!

The closest mountain we've got is about 3 hours from me. I took my 5-year old son up the Sunday before last and enrolled him in a day-long lesson for 4-6 year olds on Monday. I did the same for my 8-year old daughter last Monday. They're learning from someone with teaching experience (my daughter could side slip, stop and turn some when I picked her up...progress!) and I get to go ride for the day  I look forward to the day we can ride together, like you're doing.

On the same note, I'm 34... and have been progressing a lot since I decided to take the sport seriously 4 years ago. I only log about 8-10 days a season, so it's slow, but it's happening. No joke, but a month ago I would not have stepped foot in the park and was just happy to go downhill. Then I spent the weekend with a group of guys who wanted to hit some features and I was watching little kids hit the boxes, etc, so I figured WTH. Since then I've been watching the SA videos and trying to learn. Prior to last Monday, I would generally bail on jumps. I watched the straight air vids a few times the night before and my first run through the park on Monday I successfully hit 2 jumps with pretty clean landings and 50-50'd a few boxes. A good run! Progress 

It's nice to have something else to do on the mountain besides going downhill! Who knew!?  I am actually itching to get back out there to work on boardslides (to chickensh!t thus far) and 50-50ing rails instead of boxes. And grabs  

Anyway, keep up the good work man! Nice to read about someone in a similar boat.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

whiskaz said:


> Hope your daughter gets well soon, man!
> 
> The closest mountain we've got is about 3 hours from me. I took my 5-year old son up the Sunday before last and enrolled him in a day-long lesson for 4-6 year olds on Monday. I did the same for my 8-year old daughter last Monday. They're learning from someone with teaching experience (my daughter could side slip, stop and turn some when I picked her up...progress!) and I get to go ride for the day  I look forward to the day we can ride together, like you're doing.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I went out earlier this week to another park (Chestnut) and got solid on my ride on uphill 50/50's and hit some cannons and jump lines. Got psyched to try boardslides on this hella low box and biffed hard on my tailbone and actually put my hands down first and smacked them with my butt on the box... :-/ Might be awhile before those again. Going to try downbars tomorrow and hopefully some ollie on rails.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Haven't read this thread in awhile…I come back to see if Slyder uploaded some new pics and find out his kid got an injury. Dude, that sucks-I hope she has a speedy recovery. Wish her the best.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

I admire you keeping up with her.

I am already way behind my sons (10 and 8) but I didn't start learning until I was 43. So awesome that you met your goal


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update 2-16-14*

I am out of my funk and self blame and my daughter is doing better will know more at Dr. appmnt tomorrow. 

My buddy and I had a park session today. Conditions were great, weather awesome, features in good shape, crowds were F'in insane !!!!

Some of these features are my very 1st time ever hitting today. Others were in my 1st video. So there is some new and old features but all footage is from today only. I need to keep working on my balance and lining up the feature.

Again look at the crowds, but I still had a blast. Some of the features I landed prior to the camera, others I crashed nicely on camera. I seem to be camera shy I never would have thought that. I would have worked more on the features but lines were so long we didn't get as many runs as we would have liked.

The vid music is simple youtube selection and this is just to show my progress not a nice edit like many of you can make. 
Still hope you all enjoy, Had a great time in the park with Zolmite today !!






https://www.youtube.com/audio?v=1juL5aD21pc&video_referrer=watch


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Very cool that you got back out there! Hopefully everything goes well at the doc tomorrow with your daughter.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice!

Nothing like oblivious people standing below a feature!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Good stuff. Good stuff. Remember to keep your legs more relaxed and charge those features.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Glad my husband isn't the only one who creates music videos with GoPro footage. Where was this taken? Looks like a park we may have been to before.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

john doe said:


> Good stuff. Good stuff. Remember to keep your legs more relaxed and charge those features.


Yes I really need to work on my speed. But I still need to be cautious. Getting more comfortable on these features and speed slowly building. Plus the crowds did make it harder today. 
But I'm getting there 

leesamgentry: Alpine Valley in WI


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Noice...much better than I'll evar be...hate those c boxes cause ya got to have some speed. Years ago saw the Dead there....but I don't re-call the ski lifts...must have been on some other kind. btw care pkg will go out tues.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Noice...much better than I'll evar be...hate those c boxes cause ya got to have some speed. Years ago saw the Dead there....but I don't re-call the ski lifts...must have been on some other kind. btw care pkg will go out tues.


She'll love it !
I boardslid the C-box last week a little bit but not today. There was a spot that my board was catching. I didn't inspect the C-box but I sure could feel it grab. 

This weekend I'm gonna try more speed. Plus those were some of my first 180's off a side hit. I've done them on flat ground with about the same results you see. I'll play with them some more as well.

Just good to see some footage as I'm studying it as well for form and what not. Yes I deffinately need to add that speed factor !!

Please feel free to give pointers or tips. Welcome to all feedback good or bad...it will help me in the long run


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Just curious - who has the job of filming you?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kenai said:


> Just curious - who has the job of filming you?


This was my buddy Zolmite from the forum here


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude!!! Awesome! Puts me to shame for my chickenshit, scaredy cat approach to jumps n rollers! :dunno:  Loved the gaped,.. box? rail? you made on that second attempt!! Sweet progression! (...only area I'm getting any real progress in this season, is I am getting pretty comfortable with going, and maintaining a LOT faster overall riding speeds! You know, instead of getting a brief burst of straight line speed and _immediately_ scrubbing to a "safe" mph! :laugh: That and my large sweeping carved turns are getting better! A lot less "scarved!"

Best to your daughter! Hope for good (decent,.) news from the Doc's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Nice job on those rails! I don't know how you managed with all those people. I went out yesterday and feel like I can get nothing accomplished when there are all those people so kudos to you. I liked where you had hit that box rail that was like a double and the second time made it all the way. Have a love/hate relation with corrugated plastic tubes, don't hurt so much but are so hard for me. I am pretty sure I broke my thumb on one Weds. Keep posting the vids and nice to hear your daughter is well.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

You have far more cajones than I... Well done with conquering your fears!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update 3-4-14 Moguls ahahha*

Hey guys I had an outing last Sunday. It started out as a park session but evolved into me finding the mogul field. I rode in there for around 3 hours. I was in the park and I did my very 1st boardslide on an up-flat-down box. You will hear me scream in the vid :yahoo:

I thought I got the board 90* if not I was very close. Many of the features are the same so you have seen them before, but many of those same features I'm hitting with a lot more speed and confidence. 

This edit was whipped together quick and I noticed some double shots in there sorry. I'm hitting the park this whole weekend again and hoping to again step it up and try some new things and dial in others. Yes I said this before and things change quickly when riding ie: with whom, where, what part of the hill, me being filmed, me filming buddies. 

Things are coming together at the end of the season here. Hoping to have some more great vids or report of accomplishments after the weekend.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVtvYJ0QKQU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome job man that box is fun and did you hit the big 40


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Slyder there is > more confidence > energy in your boarding this Video as compared to your first vid wow great progress.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll have to watch it when I get home from work since it's blocked, but congrats on progressing further  

I made probably 10 or more runs through the park yesterday. Comfort level is going way up but after I had my friend take a quick vid, it's clear that I'm not really "popping" yet. Clearing the knuckle but no real height off the lip. First run through was very smooth. 3 straight airs, all landed. Had him break out the camera and proceeded to fail on the landing 

Just getting comfortable on/off of features is something though. At the beginning of the season I would not have been caught, uh, dead, going through the park. 

I say it during every off-season but I'm really going to work on my balance, etc over the summer, using some of the suggestions made by the SA folks (a trampoline... a beam, etc).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice, you are carrying a lot more speed than I ever would on those boxes...I barely make it sliding to the end of the box.


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Rad.*

Stoked to see some other gummers tackle park features. Nice job on that double rail man. I would probably just not fuck with that.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fergatron2000 said:


> Stoked to see some other gummers tackle park features. Nice job on that double rail man. I would probably just not fuck with that.


Gummers.

:laugh::laugh::laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations, I'm with some of you guys that double rail just looks too intimidating! This is a great thread btw.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Gummers.
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::eusa_clap:


I sure as hell like _that_ moniker better than "gaper!"  :laugh:

Congrat's Slyder! Looking Good! Looks like you will live up to your username quite well! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update 3-9-14*

Hey gang, 
I had a short park day with my buddy today. Good & Bad. Weather wasn't as warm as we would have liked, lighting was very low, hill was icy and landings were icy as well. Take off ramps were in surprisingly good conditions !!! So enough of the "*lame*" excuses :eusa_clap:

Sorry we weren't really in the mood/mindset for filming today so I have no footage to share. 

Here is the Good:


*C-box:* I nailed the C-box today, I wasn't able to board slide it but I did 50/50 the entire thing 3 times with good form and smooth landing
*Kink Rail: *I was able, again 50/50 that long kink rail till the end.
*Speed on rails:* I was coming in much stronger, confident and faster. Carrying good, smooth speed to the end of the rail. I'm getting better at eyeing up my approach while carrying speed and keeping my focus on the end of the rail as well. Helping me to ride to the end
*No Boardslides today:* I just wasn't feeling this as much as I wanted it to be a part of todays riding. As you/I have said in the past not to push it if it doesn't feel right. I took that advice.
 *180 off rails, not today:* I've been thinking, studying, dreaming of throwing a 180 off some low consequence rails or box. Again it just wasn't in the cards. Hoping before the season is over so stay tuned. 


So all-in-all I had a good park session with my buddy. I got some goals accomplished and had a great time riding. Hoping I can check a few more goals off my list and get some videos to share. Maybe a year end edit or something simple to show everyone. 

Thanks for following, 
Dad in the Park


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Seasons over*

Well the temps here are getting quite warm. Today was a great day to ride. I was in a hoody, sun out, no crowds, got to ride with a buddy and his wife I haven't seen in a while. Just a great time on the snow.

This buddy is the friend I started my park journey with 2 yrs ago. We had a blast today. Conditions were slushy, popcorn snow, many of the take off ramps were shrunk do to the warm temps so I couldn't Ollie onto some of the features I rode in the past and some features were removed. I think today was my last day on the hill 

Sorry no filming today either, it was a little of a learning day rather than filming. Wish I did film to capture some stuff but not a big deal.

I did work on:
*FS 180's* I'm hitting side hits and flying off drop-offs and landing nicely. Getting very comfortable with these
*BS 180's*, different story. Flat normal ground I pop up and land..ok.. try to rotate off a small lip and land, ugly. I'm trying though. A few were ok but not enough to jump up/down over. 
When I try them off a lip I damn near come to a stop as I rotate. Fear I'm guessing. I will keep working on them
*Boardslide box* I jumped right into a boardslide and it went very well. Knees bent, low body position, head looking to the end of the feature. UNTIL, it was time to get off :blink: my body was "locked" into the boardslide position. I hopped off barely getting my body to rotate so I could land and ride off. Practice I'm guessing...
*rails *
*I did a grab*, not sure which one "indy" back hand to middle of my boot. I was just popping off some of the park jumps without hitting the jump. Got plenty of air to do that grab. Felt great, got some good height, stable and maybe not the coolest since it wasn't off the jump itself. A goal obtained either way

Thanks to everyone for the tips and encouragement during my adventure of learning park. I had a great time, stayed safe and met some new friends to ride with in the park. Maybe my adventure will motivate other "gummers", old guys and dads to give it a try. 

I'm hoping to possibly get out as the days continue but with this weather it will be a weekend to weekend outcome. 

a great year was had by this dad riding the park and riding with his kids !!!!
-dads in the park :thumbsup: 

Someone needs to make me a logo :bowdown:


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome  Hope I'm still riding park at your age.

For the backsides you sure you are jumping off the edge and opening up the shoulders? I find a lot of people get the frontside going alright with a bunch of leg kick but the backsides fall apart since it's a lot harder to kick through them? Maybe thats the case? Just a guess though. Without a video hard to tell. In either case awesome progress for the year.


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome progression. I'm 37 and just started out in the park this year. I have big fear issues of boxes/rails and always go too slow. It was great reading this thread. I hope your daughter is doing better.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Slyder is the best guy in the park over 45. He rips and is getting better every time I see him out. He is as good as any of the guys I ride with


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Zolemite said:


> Slyder is the best guy in the park over 45. He rips and is getting better every time I see him out. He is as good as any of the guys I ride with


I think Slyder does well in the park hope he continues his progress. :eusa_clap: 
I ride with a 60 year old who rocks huge jumps, 180s off smaller jumps. Hits most any rail, box, loves moguls, and rides switch as well as regular..
He has made rock climbs which were first assents never attempted. 

Next season will put together a video…:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Well in our area he is lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Revived !!*

Hey gang, 
Rather than keep posting in tons of different threads the "ole park dad" thread has been revived :jumping1: emoticons and all .....for the 2015 season

So day 2 of our season, and no I won't be posting every time I ride :embarrased1: Daughter and I rode last night getting our snow legs back under us. I did ride some simple features carried over from previous thread. 

NEW: Today I rode 3 straight hours in the park. I hot lapped it the entire time. I was getting pretty tired so I figure quit while I'm ahead. I am getting very comfortable and stable taking off and landing street style rails. Still only 50/50 but riding to the ends of the different lengths and shapes. I even riding a 20' flat step down flat (hope that is correct terms, not a kink) again 50/50. 

*Booyha !!!* I grabed my stones and hucked it !! I did my "very" 1st FS Lipslide :excl: The first few were a little less than glamorous. I got the tail over the rail but I was landing to much center of the board and not enough of the rail under my front foot. I did land one sweet one by the end of the day. At least in my mind they looked good, and I did ride it out so I assume I landed it fairly well. 
Riding up the chair I made my mind up to FS Boardslide on that same feature. I did....kinda... I got my nose over just fine, but like stated above I bending at my waist for some reason I know you need to for this trick but not what I was doing. I slid out and taco'd the rail, several times  I did have a small victory, it happened so fast I can't be positive or recall what really happened. I was able to get ontop of the rail ride it out and land it. :shrug: I didn't get totally straightened out on the landing but enough to pull it off

There was a nice little pile of snow at the bottom of the lift, I again said I"m F'in going for it, and tried throwing a few handplants. Felt fairly good, but I didn't get my board to kick out from under me. Part of it was terrain, part me, mostly me. The snow was pretty deep and really slowed me down as I was approaching. Plus traffic at the bottom. Many times I had to turn to break off which then killed my speed. Not the ideal location to try this but I said what the hell why not and I did. 
I know my form wasn't there. Trying to squirt my board from under me but my big issue was I wasn't looking back to plant my hand. Gonna try this again at a later time.

Weakness: some features I'm coming off I seem to be leaning way over as I catch myself falling toe side. Sometimes I can save it other times not. I assume I'm bending at my waist, why, not sure ?? Any tips there ?
This seems to be carrying over into much of my park riding. I"ll try to capture a vid so I and all you can analyze my form.

Super stoked to have stepped it up with some new tricks I've never tried before. Not there yet, but I tried it, landed it, now to perfect it :dance1:


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't wait to see this year's progression. And continue my own progression.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Nice work man, keep it up. Looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Great thread Slyder! Look forward to seeing how you crack on and progress through the season.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:skateboarding1: nice work slyder. I wish i had the nuts for the park, all i keep thinking about is my knees falling out when trying to jump 

keep Up the good work so i can live vicariously through your progress !
:skateboarding1:


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been reserved about hitting the park, but reading this thread/watching the videos has pretty well pushed me to the point of having to try it. I always figured I would be the one guy in the bunny park over 30 lol.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

aggie05 said:


> I've been reserved about hitting the park, but reading this thread/watching the videos has pretty well pushed me to the point of having to try it. I always figured I would be the one guy in the bunny park over 30 lol.


Aggie I think I was the only guy that could shave in the park last night hahaahah

Hoping to have my Gopro back and I'll snap some video. Want them more to see what my bodies doing to correct the issues and start to lock down some tricks early.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

slyder said:


> Aggie I think I was the only guy that could shave in the park last night hahaahah
> 
> Hoping to have my Gopro back and I'll snap some video. Want them more to see what my bodies doing to correct the issues and start to lock down some tricks early.




That is pretty much what I expect every time I think about venturing over there; right before I chicken out. But hey, there's no time like the present! I just hope my body agrees :shrug: Can't wait to see some more videos to really encourage this bug. Where in Wisconsin do ya'll ride? (looking for something new) I'm flying to Chicago to see the other half's family over Thanksgiving and Christmas, and I always make my way up to different places in WI to snowboard for a few days with her niece and nephew.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

slyder said:


> Aggie I think I was the only guy that could shave in the park last night hahaahah.


I should have reached out to you I was at Alpine yesterday afternoon with my club. It was a nice day.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Aggie for sure. I'm there nearly every weekend. This time of year I'm slammed at work so weekdays don't start till New Years. So here is an invite from me to you, if your in town send me a PM and we'll take some laps 

Mosf I was the old guy in black camo jacket trying to look cool. I was in the park non stop 11-3 usually I have a blue grey coat. Send me a PM next time you head out I can always use some pointers if you wouldn't mind


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

How many features did they have up? Definitely plan on getting out there a few times this season but not worth the $$ until the park is 100% open.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

4 rails, 2 small boxes and a corrugated pipe that you do a stall trick at the top. Hope I described it right. 

You should have went $30 and I did nothing but hot lap the park. Even though the small number of features this was perfect for me to try some new stuff with no crowds, no lines, no worries. 

I'll be there this weekend if anyone would care to ride or give pointers to an old guy :snowboard1:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I was at Granite Peak, they had pretty much the same set up.

Looking forward to checking out Alpine but saving my money until they have a jump line up.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update 5 days on the hill (long)*

Well, been a little while so I figure it's ok to share some more of my story. 
I've got 5 days riding in now not bad for my area. Park has been a ton of fun. Was a little crowded one of those days but otherwise I've just been hot lapping and getting a ton of runs in. Basically the hill is empty, I love it !

So time to step it up, so I thought. Friday 11-21 I hit the park solo. Riding boxes flat-down, up-flat-down, straight rail, 3 step down rail (was fun) never did this before so that was a stoke! & a few simple down rails. The take off ramp on the up-flat-down box I like was a little sketchy. I was doing a simple 50/50's did many of them. Then WHAM still not sure what happened but I belly slid the entire box. I assume the tip of my board got caught under the box. Shitty take off as I said, but bad skill on my part. Most of the night I was ollie'ing on just fine. With this, my shoulder which is sore from an existing injury told me it's time to stop

2 days later (today) my arm is still sore but I need to ride. I tried a simple FS boardslide on a up-flat-down. I was doing the shuffle move like SA & Snomie suggest. It felt good but after looking at video I don't even want to share it. It just wasn't there...So I'm still in the park today and my favorite box is just not working for me. The take off ramp is rutted out for Reg riders throwing me off balance and I'm sliding off toe side 1/2 down the box. 

So I see some more rails on another hill. Shotgun rail kink a down-flat-down. I'll just 50/50 it like I've done years past on this rail but this would be my 1st one of this season. hmy: ollie on just fine, caught myself looking to much at my feet and not enough towards the end of the rail. I feel myself over shooting my landing on the rail so as I know just let it go and ride off, don't save it....which I was "going" to do....:injured: before I knew what happened I"m SLAMMING my back and head onto the ground opposite side of the rail I took off from (goofy) *holly shit* do I hurt. So glad I always wear a helmet as I know this would have been worse than seeing stars.
I was able to collect myself and get off the landing but I wasn't about to move to much from that spot. Left kidney, lower back was quite painful and the stars took a while to clear...in addition to my shoulder which I couldn't even use my arm to shift my car on the ride home....

SO here I am at my key board with a lot of thoughts running through my scrabbled noodle. As many of you may remember in 6 weeks, my kids and me are doing 5 days riding in a great resort. I really don't want me or them to be hurt so that we can't enjoy this great trip before my oldest is off to college. 
So I'm contemplating ending my park career :whiteflag: I know many 47 year old's are way better at this. I am athletic but I am starting to second guess my skill, desire, and consequences. I'm considering that fact that if I just 50/50 most of the features I normally ride, I'll still be the cool dad. Yes, this latest crash was in my wheelhouse of skills and things can still happen. I'm just wondering if I should just enjoy the time on the hill with my kids, all the new friends I've met at my local hill, and the joy I get from just riding all the different terrain. Groomers, mogul's and limited park. 
I think this will pass but I know I will be stepping back my attempted progression till after our trip which is mid Jan for sure...

Well thanks for letting me rant 
-Slyder the old park "wanna be" dad


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

…just have someone, (wife meby) watch you for excessive drowsiness this evening, and of course keep an eye out for any red in the piss!  Glad you were able to walk off the hill! That's usually a good sign. 


:hairy:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel ya brother. My confidence has been a bit shaky this season after how I ended last season. Just remember that if your not riding with confidence is dial it back and reset a bit. :hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Chomps will do, I don't think it was a full blown concussion. Just a good getting my bell rung hit and falling from the top of a rail all the way down flat onto my back. Will keep an eye on my condition for sure. 

Deacon, no lie there. I was feeling it today too.... Like I said I have hit this rail and type of rail in the past. I really wanted to advance. 

Being happy with where my skills are at this point in life may just be what it is. The cool dad can do some but not all of it.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Honestly Slyder snowboarding is about having fun. If you're nervous about rails it's not biggie. Just have fun.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Cav so true and I do. I ride everything with everyone. I've met and made many new friends from all over and I get to ride with them several times a year. We and I always have a good time. In addition to the great time I have riding with my kids !!

It's not so much that I'm nervous about them, I've been hitting them for a while now. Just trying to get better and learn new tricks like many of us want to do in snowboarding. Trying to progress more and more and trying to weigh reward/consequence with my passion to get better. 

Additionally 5 in my family. If I get hurt and I'm out of work that would be very bad. So I also need to consider the family in my search for becoming a better park rider


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Mate i feel you, Seb is about to get back on his board, and i already know i can't do what he does, he also heals a hell of a lot quicker...!!!

Believe me when i say, you are still a cool dad, just by being involved and taking kids every opportunity you can makes a whole heap of difference...!

I have never taken to rails, and with my luck i never tried, well not too hard, 50/50 on flat boxes is my limit, and i know it...! I will try smaller kickers still, but even them, Seb is kicking my arse...!

Just go with what is enjoyable, and stay healthy... You will have more fun in the long run, purely because you will be there to have more fun... Haha


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I ride a small resort in the midwest. As a result I ride mostly park. On my trips to real resorts I have nearly zero desire to ride park. At no time when I've been at Vail, Keystone or Copper have I wished I had spent more time practicing park. The stuff I did want was riding faster, riding switch, or fast confident turns for tree runs. I would advise to lay off the park. Find the steepest part of your home resort and practice going fast and making hard sharp turns. That's the stuff that will help you enjoy the big resort more.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slyder, stay well and save yourself for the big trip. Any dad riding any park is cool....and hanging with the kids is the best. I'm just glad that there ain't no park to do myself in.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Slyder,as what Wrath said stay healthy, I'm 46 and a grandpa and my goal is to ride with my grandkids as much as i can. I dabble once in a while on boardslides but nothing crazy like you do. You are still cool with your kids no matter what but being hurt and cannot ride would sure suck for both. Just have fun and know your limit, not saying totally stop going to park cuz you probably won't but, pick your spot and go with caution k' enjoy the season!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Slyder,

Props to you man, you got nuts enough to do park features. Most of my park riding, is following my son down the park, getting video of him hitting features. 
2 knees, 1 back and 50+ years I am not sure I will ever be ready to do any park. 

So Hats off to you for jumping in head first (no pun intended)

End of last season you were searching for a battle suit. Did you ever get one?
if not perhaps this will help you in being more confident trying the features again

:snowboard4:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was thinking about the armor as well. I never did end up getting it. Outfitting the daughter with new out wear, family pass, family week long trip and much needed boots for me left no money in the budget for crash gear. I've been trolling CL not much to find. Plus I still need the funds if I do find some. 

I'm gonna try to see if the park crew is adding any real beginner features. That would be a great help. A rail or box on the ground or close is better to come off of unlike the one that was 3 feet up plus my height and crash down from. 
Not gonna stop but I will be stepping back a little


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Look on ebay found my son's armor there


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I see kids who can barely ride, going off rails, jumps and anything in the park. Some of them take pretty bad bails... hucking a 360 on a L jump to landing on their face......... walk away, try again next run.

Here i go... sure, i can ride better than them. Perfect balance pop, perfect approach carve (ahem, perfect to my standards ) but misjudge entry speed slightly and land just barely on the knuckle. Perfect balanced and well crouched, rode away no problem.... but my back knee hurts as hell. That was the last attempt of the day on that jump.

Lesson learned: Silly rabbit, park is for kids.

PS- but damn. I know i will do that jump again next time i go.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

slyder said:


> ...
> Well thanks for letting me rant
> -Slyder the old park "wanna be" dad


Kudos for trying... I've been doing a good job of avoiding every box I see!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Slyder

I'm 43 and still do park jumps sometimes, not jibs though. Long story short I've been riding and doing park for a long time and can do pretty advanced stuff and go fairly big. Or I used to, anyway. Been dialing it down for the past few years. 

So last season ended for me early when I was trying out a demo board, fucked up my takeoff, bailed in the air and basically made a crater at the bottom of the landing with my ribcage. Broke a rib bruised a kidney and had a mild concussion, which in itself is nothing new for me but every time a serious injury happens I swear off park and beat myself up for trying to chase youth and vow to never ever do it again... Until I do it again. 

Wanting to give up park is a normal reaction to injury and it may actually be a prudent thing to do. Reading your previous posts in this thread I kind of got the impression you enjoyed it too much to quit though. So heal up, good vibes and kudos for doing rails. Honestly, I'd rather go off a 50-footer than do rails, they scare the fuck out of me.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Anybody +40 doing park, freestyle, & jumps, better be doing some functional exercise, plyometrics, hitting weights, and explosive work. 
YES? Get back in shape. 
Otherwise as some have said not for me. 
Those 40+ who still do park & freestyle & NO prep work??:injured: 
Have fun till you get hurt. Just my 2 cent.:embarrased1:




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:lol:

I'm really getting a kick out of some of the replies. I guess I'm a coward!  I have just been managing all the bruises, bangs and biffs I got when slamming my body down into the snow as I learned to ride. 

I have no intention of introducing myself to any _additional_ Hard, sharp edged objects to challenge gravity with as I bounce off of them! :eyetwitch2: Mucho RespectO and Mad props galore for your courage and determination slyder! 

But please, do stay healthy! Take it from me,.. the prospect of missing most or all of a season due to injury,..? It suck ass BIG TIME!!  (…lying in bed getting fat & soft is not at all cool, Dad!)  :laugh:


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm 37 and I constantly battle with whether or not it's smart to keep progressing in the park. As it is now I'll do the boxes and small kickers but I don't think I'm going to go much bigger than that. I have 2 kids and can't afford to be off work with an injury. My friend is 43 and is at about the same level as me but he wants to keep going bigger. He has no kids but is about to become a parent in January. It will be interesting to see if his outlook changes. There was a video of a 64 year old guy that could butter. I think I'm going to work on those flat land tricks. In my opinion, when done well, those tricks look pretty sick.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

slyder said:


> I'm gonna try to see if the park crew is adding any real beginner features. That would be a great help. A rail or box on the ground or close is better to come off of unlike the one that was 3 feet up plus my height and crash down from.
> Not gonna stop but I will be stepping back a little


I agree with this so much. While I'm younger than you (38), I am also a dad to four kids. I love the park, but I generally keep to the lower features. A few seasons back, I got a concussion falling off a relatively low box. I don't care how wide the feature is, it's the height that matters. Coincidentally, all my injuries have been on boxes rather than rails. Last season I fell off a 3 foot up/down box in a similar manner to how I got the concussion, but managed to roll backwards without hitting my head as hard. I still got my bell rung and was dizzy for a few minutes. I stayed out of the park the rest of that day. Since then, I stick to lower features when conditions are firm, and leave the taller stuff for softer snow. I've become more focused on jumps recently, though again I stick to smaller stuff (10-20 feet). I don't see that changing much even as I progress, the injury risk is just too great on bigger features. 

Slyder, you're an inspiration, don't give up the park as long as you're having fun, but dialing back a bit is probably not a bad idea.

:cheer1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a great community !! So many replies not sure where to start. 

Snowdog, I lost 30+ lbs this summer doing just this. Until Plyo messed up my disc again from all that pounding. Still have the weight off even though the workouts are on the back burner. 

Herzogone, I remember you posting that. Like you said add 2 more feet to that box and thats what I came off of. Just like you, back first going high side down the hill. 

Reezer & Chomps this is always on my mind. Getting better Vs. Getting hurt. It is a very complicated, delicate balancing act. 

Someone mentioned buttering. With age my flexibility has really suffered. I try to work on my stretching but I don't stick with it long enough for it to make a difference. I should thats for sure. I do daily stretching to get ready for my very physical job and a little stretching during the day

I will hit the jumps and I no longer hit anything more than 20 feet. I love the 10 footers, usually playful and safe. My goal of spinning 3's always seems to go to the back burner every season and this may be my body's way of saying "straight air" is just as fun...:happy:

It's still early in the season here so I'm gonna see what the park guys are planing in terms of a more entry level park. Still gonna go low key for a little while do to all the points I've made in several replies. 
I truly do enjoy it, sometimes my ego gets me going more than I should. Plus with our small hills, to keep it fun I really need to be able to ride tons of stuff to not get board. Riding the same 900 foot hill over and over gets very dull


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

slyder said:


> This is a great community !! So many replies not sure where to start.
> 
> Snowdog, I lost 30+ lbs this summer doing just this. Until Plyo messed up my disc again from all that pounding. Still have the weight off even though the workouts are on the back burner.
> 
> l



Congrats on weight loss...When doing Plyo any existing or past physical injuries should always be considered. 

Plyo is very tricky. Replaced most of my Plyo with speed & agility work. 

Almost 3 years now I tore a meniscus while training. 

Orthopedic surgeon said cut. Did my own rehab...

Used snowboarding, racquetball & basketball as the testing ground for my results. 

Orthopedic surgeon said these activities could not be done with my meniscus tear. 

Buy *OnFitness Mag* it's worth it's weight in gold. Anyone interested in there health would benefit by reading *OnFitness*.


SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

*Oh C**P!*

Hey Slyder!

I've only just seen this... that sound's like a heavy slam! I've had, and I'm sure many have had some big falls that really knock it out of ya but as we put the years on, things do seem to take longer to fix....

I put my shoulder out and tore a ligement about a year ago and I don't have the same mobility on that side any more and trying to move it about to the extents does still hurt with reduced limits....

Hope your well on the way now though...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

so it's been a while and not sure where I left off. So this will be short. I crashed on a kink a few weeks back, Highside off backwards when I hit the transition, was in another thread. 

Slowly healing, did ride with some friends last weekend and I WILL be going tomorrow. 
I am now prepared !!! Kinda a Christmas gift to myself










After all the posts and chat and now the crash and I found a pretty good deal and had the cash, that was the amazing part :dry: I pulled the trigger and bought the chest/back protector. I will be wearing it tomorrow with the hopes of not needing it :jumping1:

Made by Bilt, sold at a local Motocross store, fit well seemed made nicely and had the protection I wanted....except ribs so cross your fingers Murphy's Law doesn't bite me there.

Hoping to share some good reports or pics or just general vibe :mellow:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL!
Welcome to geezer wear slyder!

After smashing both shoulders and my tailbone, my everyday riding wear includes my POC VPD jacket and d3o azzpadz.
That's in the park and out of it.

Fyi, I'm hoping to get my CASI Park Instructor 1 certification this year.
I've been riding for 10 years now and just turned 50.
Been spending most of my time this year in the park working on jumps with grabs and sliding boxes.

I'll continue to follow your progress on this thread.k:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

slyder said:


> I'm gonna try to see if the park crew is adding any real beginner features. That would be a great help.


Definitely ask about this.
The resort where I ride opened a beginner park late last year to complement its intermediate and advanced parks.
The jump line has 12' and 15' features and the jib line has ride-on boxes and rails.

While I can do straight airs on bigger jumps (25' - 28'), being able to work on spins/grabs on smaller features is a big help, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I had this piece of gear last season and haven't regretted the purchase.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

slyder said:


> so it's been a while and not sure where I left off. So this will be short. I crashed on a kink a few weeks back, Highside off backwards when I hit the transition, was in another thread.
> 
> Slowly healing, did ride with some friends last weekend and I WILL be going tomorrow.
> I am now prepared !!! Kinda a Christmas gift to myself
> ...


There is no shame in wearing protective gear. I use knee pads and butt protection shorts under my snowpants every time I go out. I feel naked without them. Today I did a monkey roll off the end of a small box and I hit my knees and flipped over but was able to ride away like nothing happened because of the pads. It also gives me a lot more confidence and worry less about falling.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

After many falls ending up giving me 3 cracked ribs, multiple VERY bruised coxcix, 
torn ligaments in my right knee, dislocated right shoulder and concussion, I too got myself some protection... It's an absolute must especially in the park!

Our slope won't let you do park nights without a helmet...

It not uncool, it's just the right thing to do....

Get mended and hit it with heightened confidence!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Slyder - I never saw this thread before! I just found it last night - go figure! Hubby and I read all your posts and all the videos and wow - he can't believe what you are doing!!! And your poor daughter - sounds like she is healed and back at it this season.

We don't have ANY of those features out where we ride. Hubby says he's staying with the boxes and that's it - no rails or anything else for him. As he's almost 60 I agree with him! But he is having fun going over them for something different. 

Hope you guys have fun on your trip this weekend - can't wait to read how fast you "tire" out from the powder! Enjoy and hope no injuries occur!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*2015 season over (long)*

Ok gang, 
I've had another great year with lots of ups & downs. This is my 5th year snowboarding. 

First, Many thanks to all of you in your support of me and my family (my alter life for Chomps). Special thanks to a few guys on FB for some one on one help. I won't mention names but you know who you are, thanks!!

Second, I got to meet & ride with about 10 new ppl from SBF and made some great new friends 

Third, I got wrecked early in Dec, there is a thread on this so won't go into details. This really slowed me down not only in reaching my goals but just riding. I am still not 100% but these last few weekends I hit the park as hard as I could doing/attempting what I could. 

Preface with I wish I had less POV shots and more filming for 3rd person view. 

I did accomplish a lot during this last month. Not all pretty as you will see in the video. Some scary, for me features, since I'm still very gun shy after the wreck.


The biggest one was the blind landing rail I'm very happy to have hit. Several view of this in the vid, sorry for the repeat angles but it is one of my proudest accomplishments. Didn't nail it 100% but so happy I got what I got. 
I did a SBX event never having done that at 47 with Steve-O from SBF and I had a blast competing in it
Riding Mt Bohemia, the most insane, challenging hill I have ever been too. 
trying a hand plant on not the best feature to attempt, and my injury (hip) held me back on this as well. Very painful/hard to kick that board out
beginner 3's on side hits ran out of time to hit the perfect jump we had for this. Again push this goal into 2016
back on rails
FS boardslides on boxes, the rails we had were the ones in the vid I felt were just to big or high off the ground for me. Plus my shoulder injury every time I rotated to the end range of my motion to get the board perpendicular my shoulder was screaming so I'm about 85% there on boardslides what a great feeling. I did them on flat box, battleship, double box when one box stops and drops down onto another box (don't' know tech name for feature)
riding the moguls and still working on switch

I got my daughter back out riding after her big crash last season. She even ventured back into the park a little. We had good times riding this year. 
The boys did more riding with their friends than me, they are at that age. We did/do have some great memories from our trip to MtBohemia. 

So here is a vid and a few pics. Not a great edit, not meant to be just sharing some of the moments I am proud of. Next year, body willing I will keep adding to my arsenal of tricks !!!

** not sure why vid isn't embedded I used YT tags **
Slyders end of season attempts 






Daughter back in the park on a simple box










Daughter (blue hat) and her skier friend and I hitting the hill for a day










After that crash I finally got some armor and I have always told you guys I'm not ashamed to wear/show it. This was on snack break with Matty-B-Bop










The gang from SBF getting ready for our SBX event (another thread)










Thanks for reading and all the support for another great season !


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME! I'd never hit a rail or that pipe thing...makes my stones turn to pebbles .


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice work homes! Always inspiring. I rocked first 180s on the same quarter that wrecked my ankle a few years back. I'd like to get above the lip, then i could try one of those handplants! :hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Nice work homes! Always inspiring. I rocked first 180s on the same quarter that wrecked my ankle a few years back. I'd like to get above the lip, then i could try one of those handplants! :hairy:


Nice on the 1's, feels good to get some tricks tried hey

I almost had this. This was just the one we got on vid. I came in super hot on the previous run, which in reality was a perfect speed as this was way too slow. I popped over the little lip a little under the snow gun but chickened out on the commit and just rode back down switch. Air to fakie, maybe if that's what its called...
I was a little scared carrying the speed but since this was such a cross run into, I needed it. 

I wish we had a 1/4 pipe feature of some sort. 
Another goal for next season I guess.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice work! You 'n' DaveZ both out there showin' up the kids! I gotta admit,.. Feel a little jealous I'll never b that "cool!"  :lol: 

I get back on a board again,..? i'll be goin nice and easy on the spine. Hand plants, 1's, 3's offa side hits, rollers? Maybe,.. But rails n boxes?? Nope! Not until they perfect inflatable, bubble wrap body armor to cushion my crashes! :laugh: 

Again,.. Kudos on the park progress!! Don't let those "balls of steel" get too cold! :laugh: Maybe next year we'll bump into ea. other for a lap or two at BoHo or sum shit!! 
:hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Chomps for sure. Getting a SBF day at Bohemia would be awesome. I missed Dave Z there by a week. I'm sure we'll post info early enough for ppl to plan if they can. That would be freakin awesome !!!

I'm waiting for the post that your back on the board :jumping1:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Slyder, despite your injuries you seemed to had a good season! i applaud you for sliding on those rails and 360's, but a bit on the handplant lol! too bad your season is over but there is the next one. Hopefully now that you can catch up on your "honey do's"  Have a great non-riding season, and soon winter will be upon us again(9 months i think...) :happy: btw, great vid!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

slyder said:


> Chomps for sure. Getting a SBF day at Bohemia would be awesome. I missed Dave Z there by a week. I'm sure we'll post info early enough for ppl to plan if they can. That would be freakin awesome !!!
> 
> I'm waiting for the post that your back on the board :jumping1:


Sick season, only see a few ol' dudes hittin' features where I ride and they are usually super good or just hit the approach ramps as jumps so it's cool to see progression for the older crowd. My season is over as well, ton of progress on quarter pipes and my former archenemy the wallride, wish our hill got a big ass hip jump cuz I got mad skills on that now, still working on mastering oilee on downrails after my big crash this year left it too painful for me to land any sort of air so I had to keep the board on the snow for about three weeks.

A SBF Mt. Boho session would be awesome next year, was dying to make a trip up this year but it was an 8 hour drive and I didn't plan that out enough. Hopefully next year and Chomps will be back on the plank as well!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome season, Uncle Slyder! 

Since you're way older than me, I'm now considering you an uncle. You know, kinda like when your dad has a best friend that you knew growing up, and even though he wasn't blood you considered him family. Bad analogy since you don't even know my dad, but I think you get it. 

Shay and I had a blast with you. Shay was very appreciative of your help and guidance in her first season, especially when I was in rage mode. JK. But some of you may know what's it's like teaching a significant other. 

Anyway, we have plenty to work on next season for you. I'll help you with your 3s and switch, and I'll make sure to keep pushing you on those rails. Also, I'm going to have to tell TJ to how to properly take a video. Get off that portrait mode, brah! 

Now it all makes sense as to why you were constantly recording. I liked your video collage. 

Season may be over, but et's hang this summer and plan some trips for next season.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Matty_B_Bop Yes I do get it and it could stick. I will also keep my word to not use "hoot" anymore. The *Cool Uncle* shouldn't say that word your correct. 

I enjoyed working with Shay and I hope I was helpful and that she has a great time on your trip. 

If TJ keeps progressing you'll have to coach the both of us.

I was gonna add more vids of Mt Bohemia and some other stuff but my puter is old and slow like me. Takes way to long to do just the little I did. Plus most of it is POV and that isn't that exciting. I was going to add my snowboard surfing behind the snowmobile but like I said the puter is slow and that was a big clip to load and edit down. 
I do have you eating it on the battleship though :dry:

I'll text ya and we can plan on something to do over the summer


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Wish we got to ride more. New goal for 2016


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Zolemite said:


> Wish we got to ride more. New goal for 2016


HEY where ya been? 
I sent you a bunch of texts never heard back. Kinda figured busy with your son and work.

yes to riding next season. You would have had a blast, did you get out much. Solo or with Seb?


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Too much work. My season sounds much like yours with a small injury keeping me cautious for the first month.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Zolemite said:


> Too much work. My season sounds much like yours with a small injury keeping me cautious for the first month.


Ya but you had SLC and like you said POW days so at least that is an awesome trip 
Ya us old guys take longer to heal no doubt there. I hated Yoga but I might have to give it another try....for the stretching part not me wearing yoga pants,,,,ever !!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ....Ya us old guys take longer to heal no doubt there. I hated Yoga but I might have to give it another try....for the stretching part not me wearing yoga pants,,,,ever !!!!











I actually enjoyed the few yoga classes I took some years back. (...baggy sweats. No YP's for me either!)  It was geared more towards senior citizens tho. lol (...at 50+ I was the youngest one there by a wide margin!)  :lol:

Be careful tho! Last class I took at the gym? The instructor sucked ass. It was billed as a beginner class, but She wasn't helping any of us that were obviously new and clueless. I tried to get by just watching and copying the others. Ended up pulling the crap out of a hamstring and limped for a week!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 66122
> 
> 
> (...at 50+ I was the youngest one there by a wide margin!)  :lol:


I know that feel. I'm in a sheepshead league with 80+ other people, and I'm the youngest by ~30 years (I'm 29).


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I love reading your posts. It's just inspirational man. I'm 42. I lost about 35 lbs in the last year and half. I think I might have to pony up for some body armor and starting hitting the park more. I've crashed into a tree, dislocated an elbow and separated a shoulder snowboarding. And 4 years ago I fractured and dislocated my ankle mountain biking. As we get older it seems we're doing things that keep us younger in my opinion.

Sending good juju your way to you and your family. Can't wait to see what goals you strive for and reach next season. 

Oh and Chomps! Hope to see you riding again soon. 

You get a rooftop Rosario Dawson dance. :happy:










And a serious applause. :jumping1:


----------

